# 

## DERS

,   .
      ,       .      ,   ,    ?    -  ,     ,                 ,         ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     .      ,  ,    ,   ,    ,     .  -     .    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## DERS

,       .     ,       .         . ,        .
 .      .      .

----------


## Lisaya

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=119856

----------


## zas77

> ,


    "" ? 
-  .
    ?   ?     ?

.        ,    ()?

----------


## .

?     .251 .2      ,       ,      :Wink:

----------


## DERS

*zas77*,    ,   .  -               ,   .
       .    .
  -           ,

----------


## .

> -           ,


  ?    -  .251     -    :Wink:       .      ,     .

----------


## DERS

.          ,       ?

----------


## .

.   24% ,        :Wink:        .251 .

----------


## DERS

*.*,

----------


## .

,       .251 ,         .

----------


## DERS

.
  ,         :Frown:

----------


## .

*DERS*,      .     


> 


   .     .251         .

----------

> *DERS*,      .        .     .251         .


 
 13  2006 . N 09-1380/06-7 

      : , ,
            .  ( - ,  )       25.10.2005       22.12.2005       N 60-30633/05      " " ( - )       .
     :
 -  .. (  22.09.2005 /),  .. ( ,   31.03.2005);  -  .. (  25.12.2005).
               08.09.2005 N 06-493        2002, 2003 .   80290 .,    17447 . 73 .,     16058 .,   ,        ,  2004 .   36460 .,    1568 . 15 .,     7292 .
     25.10.2005   .
     22.12.2005     .
 ,       ,       ,    ,      . 251,  . 248     ( - ).
         ,  . 274, 284, 286     .
    ,  ,      ,  ,    2002-2003 .          ,      .
   ,     .
*         ,   . 2 . 251             ,                 ,          .*       ,   ,  . 346.15 .
          ,  . 1 . 39, 44, . 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 346.15 .
 ,     ,              , ,         .
          ,     ,      .
       , ,   ,   . 1 . 39 ,  ,     .
   . 41          ,          ,      ,      . 25  "   () ".
          . 41 , . 4    15.06.1996 N 72- "   ", . 2 . 151    .             ,   ,     . 346.15   .
 ,      ,   -  .
 . 286, 287, 289     ,  :
     25.10.2005       22.11.2005       N 60-30633/05   ,          .  -  .

----------

> .251         .


 
 9  2005 . N 55-2523/05-6
()
...
*  2  251              (       ).                    ,       ()        .    -          (),  ()    .*
   ,     .        ,   -      .
       .      (..5),           .
    1  288           ,           ,   , ,   ,       ,     ,           .
          ,               .
  ,   1  1  287,  289     ,        :
      4  2005    N 55-2523/05-6   ,            -  .
        .

----------

> .251         .


 
 4  2005 . N 55-19647/04-39
()
...
*  2  251      ,      ,    ,            .*
  -           2004                  " ",      N 15  29  2002 ,  -     2004 ,      N 59  12  2004 .             " ".
       ,      251    ,        .
  1  288           ,           ,   , ,   ,       ,     ,           .
            ,               .
  ,   1  1  287,  289     ,        :
  12  2005        N 55-19647/04-39   ,            -  .
        .

----------

> .251         .


    - 
 5  2005 . N 04-874/2005(8933-27-35)
()
...
   2  251            ,   ,         ,             .
    50         ,         ,     ,               .        ,     ,    ,    .
 6, 7, 7.1, 8, 9, 10, 11     12.01.1996 N 7- "  #"    ,      , ,  ,  , ,   ,    (  ).
    24      12.01.1996 N 7-        ,     ,    .         ,     ,       ,    ,             .
   ,        -  ,         ,            ,      .
  ,    ,        160, 434, 438, 574, 582                  ,   .
     1  65        ,      ,     ,       -  .
  ,         ,             286     .
 ,           .
  1  1  287,  289     ,  :
  25.06.2004 (   30.06.2004)      04.11.2004 (   09.11.2004)       N 27-3587/04-6   ,   -  .
        .

----------


## .

** , ,     ,        :Wink:   .251 .2       :Wink:

----------


## .

18   -      .  -   251 ?  ,         -  .         .     -    . 
        -    ,     ,    .

----------

> ** , ,     ,         .251 .2


    ,         ,     .          ,   ,      .   - ,    .

----------

> ,         -  .


       ,    .2 .251   ""?

----------


## .

**,     ,     .  ?            :Wink:      ,     .      .     . 
        .     ,    .     ,    ?

----------

> **,     ,     .


 , ,   ,    .


> ?


  .  ,                    25- .  .  ,    ...


> ,     .      .


-    , "  ?"


> .


          ?     !          ! 


> .


 ,    ...


> ,    .


     ?


> ,    ?


 !

----------


## .

,   ,    :Wink:  ,     ,  . -      . 
     .       5   ???

----------

> .       5   ???


   :         ,                ,   ....

----------


## zas77

> .


. :Wow:  
 -    ,     :yes:  ->  :Wink:  

,     -,         .

** **.

----------

2005.     .
 2006.   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ** , ,     ,         .251 .2


+100

----------


## 1

> 2005.     .
>  2006.   .


       ...

----------

> +100


, ,           .   .     "" :                ,       ...

----------


## Lisaya

,          .    ,

----------

> ,          .    ,


  - .

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

....

----------

(.  28.02.2006)
 251. ,      
             :
1)            ,  ,  ,   ,         ;

( .    07.07.2003 N 117-)
             :
1)            ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,   ,         ;

 :Wink:

----------


## 1

> 


   ?

----------

> 


" , ?"   -      ? "    ?"

----------


## .

,       :Wink:          .     ?    .

----------

> ,               .


   -    , ..       .        ,   :    ,        (   )       ,      .

----------


## .

,     ,  .     .
,           .
           .

----------


## zas77

> **

----------


## .

N 11-3951/2004-2--3064  18  2005   -  



 ,      1  2  251    ,      .    ,  ,          ,     ,    2  251     (     ),  ,            ,     . 

  ,    -       .


_    2  251          (           ).                    ,       ()        ._
_           ,  ,             ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,    ( 1  2  251 )_


 N 03-51/05-2/1179  14  2005    



  251       ,  -           .
      2  251            (           )         ,       ()        . _   ,  ,                 -  ,     ,  ,   ,         ._
_  ,          ,  ,    ,    ,    _ 

 N 55-14064/2004-44  19  2005    


 . 2 . 251              (       ).              ,       ()        . _             ,   ,            ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,   ,         ._...

 N 55-11126/04-1  3  2005    


          ,        .     ,                   ,       ,  . 251     ( - )

  ,     ,      . 2 . 251             ,     .
     ,        .
 . 2 . 251                      ,       ()        . _  /. 1 . 2       ,   , ,         ._   . 582        ,  ,        ,    , ,     ,    ,        ,   . 124    腻


 N 66-9108/2005  26  2006   - .

    1  248        25     :
1)     (, )   ,   ,   249      ;
2)  ,   ,   250 .
   250      ,  , :
     (, )   ,   ,    251   ( 8);
        (    ), , ,       (      , ),  ,  ,     ( 14).
    14  1  251            ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,       ,   ( ) -      .      ,        .
          .
      .

 2  251   ,           (       ).                    ,       ()        .    -          (),  ()    .
   ,               :
-          ;
-            ,       ()      ;
-  -        (),     .
_             :_
_           ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,   ,          ( 1  2  251  );_

 N 23-1827/04-14-182  26  2005 .   


 251     ,          .
 . 2 . 251                         ,       ()        . *       ,   11  ,            * .

----------


## .

-      .       .2,      ,    ,      .             ,     " "  ,         :Wink:

----------

> -      .


     :     ,         ( )   .    ?

----------

> ,     " "  ,


     ,    ,   "" (   )        .

----------


## .

,    .  ,   .251 .2 . 
,  :
1.    
2.    ""
3.      "" ""
4.   " "
5.      ""
6.      . 

    ?

----------


## .

,     .  ,    .2 .251         .  ,         ,         2,        .  ,    ,        ,      .2 .251,    ,      .
, ,     ,    - .. (    25     "   "), - ..  ("   .    25      ()"),  .. (       ),  ..,         .. ,            ,    .  ,   ,      .
,         :Wink:     ,      ,

----------

> ,    .


  ,     ...




> N 11-3951/2004-2--3064  18  2005   -


      ,           2  251   ,     ,   .  , *   ,     ,      ;           ,      .*
          ,   -    .



> N 55-14064/2004-44  19  2005


        ""     -  ,           ,      (..119-124).
*  ,         ()               .*
        ,       2002  -   501034 ,  2003  -   309341            .
          .



> N 55-11126/04-1  3  2005


  ,  ,      ,      ,  ,     ,   ,  ,    , ..         .
*       ,   ,          ,                2  251 .*         ,   .

----------


## .

**,  -    - ?    ,         .    .

----------

> ,     .  ,    .2 .251         .  ,         ,         2,        .


  ,     .       ""      "     "...


> ,    ,


 ,   .


> ,      .2 .251,


,     ,     .           ...


> ,      .


.      .   ...


> , ,     ,    - ..  (     25     "   "), - ..  ("   .    25      ()"),  .. (       ),  ..,         ..


, , , !..


> ,            ,    .  ,   ,      .


      !    ...


> ,


""   ,  "  "?


> ,      ,


,    ...

----------

> **,  -    - ?    ,         .    .


....

----------


## .

> 


 ,     .2,     ,      .     ** . ,         . 
   .   .   .   ,      ,         -  ,    .

----------

> -  ,    .


     ,     .....

----------


## .

> 


  ?

----------

> ?


       ,     " "  ,      .         (  )  .    ,  ,        ,      .     " "       .        N 55-14064/2004-44  19  2005    .

----------


## .

-    ,        :Wink:       ,    .         ",  "  ,    . ,     . 
  ,      .

----------

> ,


 .


> ",  "  ,    .


 "",     ,          .     :


> ,     .


 ,  ,   ""   ,      .


> ,      .


   .   -      ,   .

----------


## .

**,   ,  ,   .        .

----------


## DERS

> **,         .     ,    .


    ?

----------


## .

*DERS*,  ,    ,  -.    .

----------


## DERS

*.*,      .     ,    ,        .   ,      ...       ,    ,         :Wow:

----------


## .

.251  ,    ,      " "        .         :Wink:  
,     ,     ?      ,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## DERS

...
             ?

----------


## .

> ...


  ? 
     ,   ,     ,    .          ?

----------


## DERS

. 
-,      ,      .       
-,        .     :   (    ),    ,   .      .    ,              .

----------


## .

... *DERS*, ,     . .    -   ,      .   .

----------


## DERS

.         . ?

----------


## .

?   .

----------

> .251  ,    ,      " "        .


 ,    .   , ,  .   "  ".                .

----------


## DERS

> ,    .   , ,  .   "  ".                .


, ,          .         ?   ,      .       ,    ,     . ,           ?
   ,      ,    ,   
  .        .        .

----------

> , ,          .         ?   ,      .


        -     .   ,    ,  ,   .                     .     ,         .       ,      .    ,   " "  .

----------


## .

> , ,


   .    .   ,      ,   ?

----------

> .    .


.  "  " -  ...


> ,      ,   ?


.         ""?      ,  - ....

----------


## .

-  ,   ,           .                ,      . ,      .

----------

> ,      .


. ,       ,              .         .251  .        :



> ,       .251 ,         .


 ,    ,     .251   ,  ,       . ,  ,        ,    .    "  "  , ,  ...

----------


## DERS

> -     .   ,    ,  ,   .                     .     ,         .       ,      .    ,   " "  .


 .       ,      ,       .

----------

> .       ,      ,       .


       ,   " "   "".

----------


## DERS

,     .       ,  "         ". ?

----------


## zas77

> ...


      ,     ,  (  )    .

----------

> ,  "         ". ?


     ,     .

----------


## DERS

> ,     .


       .
,  !

----------

> , ...


         ,        .

----------


## TUFF

....    .
   .     ,       (  " " -     -      . -  -    .    .       ,  2    -   .    -

----------

> ,       (  " " -     -      . -  -    .


 " " -  ?


> . .


  ,  ,    ,   .


> ,  2    -   .    -


 ,   ,  ""...

----------


## Le-Ro

!
   ,  ,   /         ,           (       )      ,    ,   ..?

----------


## TUFF

. ))   .

       .
"" (  1 ) -  ,   ."
     ,        (         ,    ), , ,     " ",    ,     .     .

----------

> ,        (         ,    ), , ,     " ",    ,     .     .


     ?          ?

----------


## TUFF

:Smilie:

----------


## oi

> ,   .
>       ,       .


  :        86 .      76 86 -             .          76 . 51 76.   .

----------

.  . ..   ,    -     ,        ,       ,    .           -,        .     ?

     ,          24%   .          ?        ,   ,        ? 

  , !

----------


## necobaka3

,  .

----------


## .

-, -  3     :Smilie:

----------


## Medeya

,    -   !   ,    ,   15%.          /  ...        !!!

----------


## .

*Medeya*,   .251 ,  ,      ,

----------


## Medeya

,    ...      ?           ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## Medeya

,       .   ,             ,      ,        ,        - ?  ,           ? (   - ,   )

----------


## .

-?     ,     .

----------


## Medeya

,     ?  :Cry:    !        100,    74 !         ?!

----------


## .

*Medeya*,    .251    .  , ,   ?

----------


## tatimtv

( )           ( )

----------


## step7707

!  ,   15,     .86   .   86 91.1     .

----------


## .

> .86   .


 ?



> 86 91.1     .


        ?
          ?

----------


## step7707

1.    .            .   ?

----------


## .

?           ?
       ,    ?        .

----------


## step7707

.,      ?          1      ?

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## step7707

?   -      ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?     ? 
            ?

----------


## step7707

.  1    -  ,  - .      .    ,   ?

----------


## .

-    .      .
  ,    ,       .
    -,    .     ,

----------


## step7707

.,

----------


## Medeya

. .  :Redface:          "     ",            /        15? ..     ?

----------


## .

?    ,  ?

----------


## Medeya

.      . , ,       ""  .   /    /.

----------


## .

*Medeya*,          .      .       . 
      ,

----------


## Medeya

,    .    ,     ,   /.          ,     (/, ,  ,   ).   ?

----------


## .

.      ,   .
,     .   -       :Frown:

----------


## Medeya

:Frown: ...  "  "      ,  ...        - .    ,      ,   .            :Speaking:  
  ! ::nyear::

----------


## AnatolySN

8  2009             ,     :
      .
     :    ( -           ...).
(       )

        ?

----------


## .

*AnatolySN*, ,          .         .

----------


## Zheneva

!
, !
    .      ,      ,          .
  ?    ?     ?       ,     "?".

----------


## .

*Zheneva*,            ,       ?   .252 ?  ,

----------


## droelena

(  )       .    :      .         251 ? .

----------


## .

?

----------


## flgrme

!
 , !     .   ,    ...  . 
51/86 -     
86/51 -  
86/70 -  /
86/69 -

----------


## .

, .          20  26

----------


## flgrme

,   20,26 ???     ,     ,     , ..  .      ,        - .

----------


## .

.  ,     .

----------

